# Fast USM Lens that will give me 35mm FOV on 1.6X



## Kuscali (Apr 7, 2011)

Currently I have a 14mm f/2.8, and I have a Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8. My camera body is a 7D, and I think I am not taking full advantage of it (focusing). The Tamron is obviously the lens I use the most, and I have not really had a problem with focus hunt on my 7D in low light, but it is somewhat slow focusing. I am looking for a fast f<2.8 lens for my 7D that will give me a full frame equiv FOV of a 35mm lens. It seems my options are slim in this field. 

24mm f/2.8--> Too slow, and too slow to focus no USM
24mm f/1.4L---> Too expensive
28mm f/1.8 USM ---> Would be perfect if only it was 4-6mm shorter
20mm f/2.8 USM-----> To slow 

Is there any third party that makes a lens that fits my specific needs? 

I might just dump this idea, and just purchase a 100mm f/2 USM now, and save up for a 24mm f/1.4L II in a few months.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the 28 1.8 on my T2i, which has a similar sensor (if different AF), and I LOVE this lens. Like you say, it's bigger than you want, but I use it quite a lot. Great build and IQ.


----------



## foobar (Apr 7, 2011)

There's not really an alternative to the 24L. There's a Sigma 1.8, but I don't know how good it is and it also doesn't have an ultrasonic motor.

I really hope Sigma will bring out a 24mm f/1.4 at some point.


----------



## Kuscali (Apr 7, 2011)

I could really use the rumoured Sigma 24mm f/1.4.


----------



## Flake (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I ask what you are intending to use this lens for, because most people don't use wide angle lenses to track fast moving subjects.

The Tamron lens you have is slow to focus, but that doesn't mean that all non USM type lenses will be as slow, so you should at least try them out first, As for the 100mm f/2 most of us have a 100mm F/2.8 macro & would then choose the 85mm f1.8 which gives an extra half stop while only losing 15mm


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 7, 2011)

Kuscali said:


> 24mm f/1.4L---> Too expensive



Careful. Remember resale value and overall quality. You can get a USED Canon 24mm 1.4 V1 for a VERY reasonable price. Your resale value will also be higher. Just be careful with cheap lenses, especially if you will upgrade to a better body in the future. I promise you will never regret spending money on a GOOD lens. Cheap lens... well, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kuscali (Apr 8, 2011)

Flake said:


> Can I ask what you are intending to use this lens for, because most people don't use wide angle lenses to track fast moving subjects.
> 
> The Tamron lens you have is slow to focus, but that doesn't mean that all non USM type lenses will be as slow, so you should at least try them out first, As for the 100mm f/2 most of us have a 100mm F/2.8 macro & would then choose the 85mm f1.8 which gives an extra half stop while only losing 15mm



I am using it for general street photography, I might use this lens in combo with another lens (100mm f/2) for wedding photographs (But I do have the Tamron lens which is more convenient for that purpose). Before I purchased the 7D I had a Sony A700 with 35mm f/1.8 lens (focus was slow but that was also the camera's fault), I also had a minolta 28-85mm f/3.5-4.5 and a Minolta 70-210mm f/4, but those lenses were hardly ever used, my 35mm f/1.8 was what I used for 90% of my shots. I want a moderately wide lens, because you cannot make the framing any wider but you can always crop it down, I have a lot of pixels to work with on a 7D. 

I might just save every dime possible and get a 24mm f/1.4 II, this would be my obvious choice if finances was not inhibiting factor. I also have L fever, I have always wanted an L lens, the L series lenses being cheaper and generally overall better than their Nikon equivalents is one of the reasons why I went with Canon over Nikon (also the bodies are made in Japan). How much do used 24mm L go for?


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 8, 2011)

Adorama has them for $1689, but there has to be some good refurb or used ones


----------



## Cornershot (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a Sigma 20mm 1.8 that I used on my old crop camera. Worked pretty well, though a bit soft on the edges wide open. Decently sharp in center. Far shaper stopped down. It's really a 2.0 lens or a 2.8. Motor was a little noisy (no HSM) and it's a pretty large sized prime. Pretty reasonably priced on the used market.


----------



## 1nsanity (Apr 8, 2011)

If you can get the 24 1.4L II by waiting a while I would recommend that you do.
Like some have already mentioned, quality glass comes with a price, maybe, but the benefits are worth it.

I'm currently using a 24 1.4L II on a 5D MKII as well as on a 40D, mainly for landscapes and low light photography. Every time I use this lens I'm amazed at the quality shots I get. I also use it in wet conditions and the weather sealing comes in quite handy, it's also built like a tank!

I can't say I've tried any of the alternatives, nor that I have tested the lens on a 7D, however considering I haven't had any buyer's remorse can only be positive 

Do get primes, it probably varies from one person to another, but they have greatly improved my photography skills.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2011)

Kuscali said:


> Currently I have a 14mm f/2.8, and I have a Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8. My camera body is a 7D, and I think I am not taking full advantage of it (focusing). The Tamron is obviously the lens I use the most, and I have not really had a problem with focus hunt on my 7D in low light, but it is somewhat slow focusing.



I don't understand the issue here. Are you looking for a fast lens (i.e. wide aperture, faster than f/2.8) or a faster-focusing lens (i.e. USM). The Tamron lens does not offer great AF performance. If the f/2.8 aperture is fast enough for you, consider a Canon f/2.8 zoom - IMO, the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens is the ideal general purpose zoom for a crop body like the 7D, and it focuses very fast.


----------



## 87vr6 (Apr 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> IMO, the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens is the ideal general purpose zoom for a crop body like the 7D, and it focuses very fast.



I second that, I used one for a big car show/cruise last year on my old T1i and it pretty much never left my camera. 

Here's a few shots with said body/lens combo:


----------

